# Dap in rapidshare



## amrit1 (Mar 14, 2006)

please tell me that how to use download accelater plus in rapidshare files
means ho can i use download accelater plus while downloading files from rapidshare
please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i will be vary thankfull of u guys


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 14, 2006)

well for starters, its easy if u use firefox.
there's a nice extension by the name of
flashgot. Primarily its meant to be used with flashget.
but if u use it, u can easily configure it to be used
for DAP. For this to work perfectly, u can use
flashget too, if working with it is no problem.

And secondly, u have to stop mirror searching in DAP
for this to work.

last i checked, this worked 4 me.

Happy downloading till next time...


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dreamer said:
			
		

> well for starters, its easy if u use firefox.
> there's a nice extension by the name of
> flashgot. Primarily its meant to be used with flashget.
> but if u use it, u can easily configure it to be used
> ...



i cant understand what are u telling


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 15, 2006)

No, you cannot use DAP nor any other download manager with Rapidshare, unless you own a *Premium Account* (for which you'll have to pay).

Free accounts are provided with lesser speeds and one max. download per hour. I know its a pain in the neck...


----------



## navraj (Mar 15, 2006)

yrana2002 is right. Rapidshare does not allow DAP or any other Accelerator for the free downloads. You need to get the premium account to enable their support.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 15, 2006)

Flashget supports d/l from Rapidshare but doesnt support Resume. So u hv to d/l the whole file in the first attempt using Flashget...


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 15, 2006)

rapidshare sucks big time. I wd recommend hyperupload, turboupload or megaupload over rapidshare. Turboupload supports resume. BTW the guyz at rapidshare are unbelievably dumb. Some hackers hacked their site and allowed ppl to create free premium accounts!!!. However, rapidshare found it one week later and solved the bug that allowed it. SO GO TO TURBOUPLOAD


----------



## puja399 (Mar 15, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> rapidshare sucks big time. I wd recommend hyperupload, turboupload or megaupload over rapidshare. Turboupload supports resume. BTW the guyz at rapidshare are unbelievably dumb.
> ............


Get REAL......
How can someone just *go to* turboupload,  etc. if those *damn* links are sitting on rapidshare....And why do u think RS guys are UNBELIEVABLY DUMB???? They are presently (probably) the largest file hosting service around, and going strongly....and don't mention megaupload etc. they even reduced sockets for us into 500(only)!!!!!
So who is *UNBELIEVABLY DUMB* here????


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

I said rapidshare are unbelievably dumb ,not for not supporting resume, but for the hacking scandal it faced two months back. I infact created a premium account for free using that hack program and it remained active for 9 days, only then rs found what's goin on. But the fact is no one really hacked rs , the keygen makers found out the algorithm rs used to create new passwords for forgotten  passwords and used them with self-generated usernames. NOW THAT"S DUMB to produce new passwords based on usernames, even a ten yr old kid wd create a keygen for it if he wants to. GUESS WHAT ,THAT KEYGEN(HACK PROG) WAS  UPLOADED AT RAPIDSHARE !!!(RS IS GETTING DUMB).

As for turbo upload, i was telling to prefer it if the link was in both rs and tu. Also prefer uploading to tu instead of rs.(especially 56k users)(RS IG GETTING DUMBER DUE TO BETTER COMPETITION)

As for megaupload, yes they've reduced the slots to 300 in india.Anyway u can d'load if u wait for abt 10 mins usually. But in rapidshare, u cant download above 25MB in one hour(maybe two hours), unless u have a premium account. My bro recently uploaded a 45mb file in rs, i cudn't d'load abv 25mb. It stops at 25mb and told me to wait one hour. I waited thinking that it wud resume, but as usual it started from beginning , and again stopped at 25 mb. YOU CANT DOWNLOAD A FILE OVER 25MB in rs. RAPIDSHARE IS NOW THE DUMBEST


----------



## eddie (Mar 16, 2006)

Just because someone created a Keygen for Rapidshare, they become dumb? I can see millions of keygens for millions of programs available on internet. Do they get the crown of being dumb as well?


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

keygens on the net don't make a program(SOFTWARE) dumb . But if a subscription service(web service) like rapidshare or say yahoo! was hacked and a keygen is available, THEN ITZ DUMB. imagine a keygen that CREATES professional yahoo email accounts for free   . How can they allow that for 9 days instead of authenciating? I STILL SAY ITZ DUMB. Also making stupid decisions to make ppl buy premium accopunts isn't gr8 either. How the f*** cud i d'load a 40 mb file from rs if it doesn't resume and also doesn't allow me to download anything abv 25 mb in a hour. They shud relax one of the two above rulez. They shud enable unrestricted bandwidth dor downloading or they shud support resume or they wud lose customers


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 16, 2006)

Who said that rapidshare doesn't allow to download files larger than 25 mb per hour.......


Here I am typing this post merrily and downloading a 97 mb file from Rapidshare right NOW !

It is just that it restricts the download limit to a certain size if you download multiple files.
Else if you download a 100+ mb (or any size for that matter) if ur first go, it won't stop you !


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

Dude, this is what happens when i dload a file over 25 mb


```
You have requested the file Hiren_s.BootCD.7.7.with.Keyboard.zip (60458 KB). This file has been downloaded 14860 times already.
IMPORTANT: Download-accelerators are only supported with a PREMIUM-Account!

You have downloaded 24148 KB. Want to download more?
Get your own Premium-account now! Instant download-access! (Or wait 62 minutes)
```

still if u dont blive me 

just b4 u download a file it asks "free or premium" and displays a table, notice in it , download limit : premium(unlimited)   free(limited). This rule was set just a abt 2 months ago by them.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 17, 2006)

@Vyasram


> Dude, this is what happens when i dload a file over 25 mb
> 
> Code:
> You have requested the file Hiren_s.BootCD.7.7.with.Keyboard.zip (60458 KB). This file has been downloaded 14860 times already.
> ...



u just have to change ur ip address to change the prob, i.e., if u r using
a broadband connection, just restart ur modem. u can download again. works for me.  

@Vishal Gupta
right buddy, we have to download the file at one go.  

@others
DAP & Flashget both work in rapidshare & others by the trick i gave before, its just that we have to stop mirror searching & download the file in one piece-rapidshare checks the download managers by these facilities of their's, & if found, doesn't allow downloading.  

@me
how do i know all this? Its because most of the work i do online is on these sites-actually i took a broadband connection only because of them, & use them at least 15-16 hrs a day. I download all the time on two pc's & two lines-i download all the stuff i can lay my hands onto (mostly all the movies, games & apps available there).
Recently rapidshare is giving probs to DAP, but flashget is working fine.

-----
back to dreams for now...


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah , i've tried that myself. It dloads sometimes again, but it doesn't resume . it restarts from start. And as usual, when i reach 25 mb , it stops again


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks guys but i cant understand that how to use dap in rapidshare


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 17, 2006)

actually, one of the main reasons people use rapidshare is that its hackable, and there are premium account user,pass generators. why are they so popular?

because rapidshare is soooooo dumb their userid and pass are mere NUMBERS, right, numbers.

and if anyone wants to get more ids, you just need to figure out the pattern...

@amrit1
look at what Dreamer said, you need a software called Flashgot, which works  with Flashget(a dl manager like dap, but faster). so either you can work with flashget or configure it to work with DAP

cheers
Dheeraj Kumar


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 17, 2006)

Vyas buddy, i never ever have had the prob u r telling me u r facing. i have downloaded at least 20 GB in last month from rapidshare, but never faced any such prob. And it never has stopped my download in between, as u said happened to u.

@amrit
can u tell me which browser r u using?

---
back to dreams for now...


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 18, 2006)

@Dreamer
i am using IE6 and opera's latest version


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 18, 2006)

@all

Does any1 have premium account on Rapidshare ?


And yes.....one more thing....
How do i change my IP address from Sify Iways ?


----------



## arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

I also never get that 25 MB download restriction in one hour as mentioned by Vyasram . I think he is making some mistakes.

And beside that, I can also use several freely avaiable programs to change proxy and download from RS as well as Mega Upload . 

But, the RESUME  facility is not there in RS , but RESUME  facility can easily be get in MEGAUPLOAD once the download starts. 

And Dreamer,can you please tell me, how to figure Flashgot with RS ? I can do it with MegaUpload,but can't still now with RS. Do you mean to copy paste the link that is got after providing the security code in the Free Account. ?? 

Please let us know Dreamer. :roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 19, 2006)

@amrit
if u don't wanna use Firefox, its ur choice. But i think i saw some download prompt utility like Flashgot somewhere. U can ask an Opera user like batty or Raaabo. They indeed can help.

@arnold
If u download anything from RS, u get a screen like this.

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/327/rapidsharepreview11dr.th.jpg

If u r using Flashgot and click on the Download button, Flashgot will prompt u & u get a screen like this.
*img64.imageshack.us/img64/8348/rapidsharepreview29wd.th.jpg

Just select Flashgot, click OK and u r in.

Note - *STOP *mirror searching and downloading by splitting the files from the default download properties, this works only then. These r the only tricks by which RS can check if we r using download managers. Either of them being enabled, this trick won't work.

PS: RS is giving probs to DAP these days, but Flashget is working fine.

---
back to dreams for now...


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 31, 2006)

I got to know later that Batty uses Maxthon. btw, Shahab can u tell why is Maxthon better (i use Firefox)

---
back to dreams for now...


----------

